# Walnut grips on my Cougar



## ferrarif1fan (Jun 29, 2009)

Just thought I'd show off my Stoeger Cougar with a set of Beretta checkered walnut grips on it. I think they really dress it up. They also have a good, sharp checkering and a nice satin finish. I actually have two sets of these grips left that I'm not going to use. If you're interested in a set for your Cougar, go here for more information.

Robert


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Good looking weapon!

RCG


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I love dressed up guns in wooden grips.


----------



## ferrarif1fan (Jun 29, 2009)

*Beretta walnut grips now cheaper...*

Just lowered the price on the two remaining sets. Click here if you're interested.

Robert


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice - I like the looks of a Cougar - looks a lot like it's brother the PX4 to me

:smt1099


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...the grips you're selling make the gun look 100% sharper...also probably lots easier to shoot...heard they also came out with a .45 but most articles say no...do you know if Stoeger makes a .45 Cougar???


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

Stoeger does not but Beretta did. You can still find them for sale.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...thanks...the only Beretta .45 I saw had been drug behind a truck...it was butchered...gouged and scraped....


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

Man those are really cool!


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

If you only want to spend $20 for the same Beretta walnut grips you can get a pair at CDNN
http://www.cdnninvestments.com/bem8chwogrwn.html


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

My Beretta wood grips arrived today.:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've bought grips at CDNN too. It's a pretty good place but you have to check back often. It changes almost daily what they have.

Nothing like having some good wood It's hard to not like having wood.:smt083


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice gun, nice grips man.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ahh, I need $400 to magically show up in my wallet so I can buy a Cougar


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks real nice...the Cougars a good lookin' pistol no matter what it's wearing.


----------

